# Indoor Pigeons, Flying & Ceilings



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

This evening, as Chauncey (our rescued racing pigeon) was trying to get to his cage for dinner, he flew and bumped his head lightly on the ceiling. I'm going to keep an eye on him to make sure he's okay. 

Our situation isn't ideal because we weren't planning on having a pigeon as some of you know. We have off-white walls and ceiling in our apartment and in the office where his cage is. When light gets dim (as it does quite early in the winter) he's having trouble seeing, even midday. Lights don't seem to help him as much as daylight does.

Can you think of anything we could put on the ceiling to give him better depth perception? It really is deceiving because the ceiling is slightly domed with no hard edge that he could see.

Any ideas greatly appreciated. I'm now holding my breath when he flies. (He does not have clipped wings, FYI.)

Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not think he will do this over and over again unless he is startled or something, he should learn the boundries, but if you are worried about him injuring himself, let him out in daylight only. they do have those glow in the dark stars you put on the ceiling for kids rooms, maybe you could try those.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

As Spirit Wing said I do not think he will do that again. I would allow him to free fly as he will learn and adjust to his surroundings.

I have a one eye house pet pigeon that when first was learning her surroundings would bang into furniture doorways and things on her blind side. Thankfully she never injured hereself in all all trials, but she has adjusted completely to our house, gets around fine and doesn't bump or crash into anything anymore.

Just wanted to add...........if you have any ceiling fans please make sure that they are turned off when the bird is out of the cage. They can be deadly to a bird.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks! No ceiling fans. What threw me is that Chauncey has been with us for about two months, mostly in this room. He perches here with us all day. I was surprised he hit the ceiling. Of course, the light was getting low and I turned on all indoor lights to help him see. 

He's waiting longer and later to go back to his cage in the afternoon now, whereas he used to return like clock-work while it was still very light. (he perches on top of a bookshelf most of the day.) But he's getting 2x/day meds (Baytril) and is now very leery of us again. He hates, hates, hates being handled. 

The vet said many of the feral pigeons she treats are more comfortable with people than Chauncey was. She was surprised how skittish he was, which made me a little sad . . . hoping he can eventually adjust to his new existence.

But anyway, having to handle him this much is a a bit of a bummer when we were just getting to a place of mutual understanding and routine -- even if it's been a long-distance relationship all along.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I always feel for you the way that you are so sad about Chaucey not liking to be handled but stay with it and even when you don't have to medicate him I think you should handle him - he will get used to it...some may never love it...but they do tolerate it if only for a minute as time goes on. Petey has actually hit our fan (which is on low and isn't going fast at all)...I went nuts because I'm not the only one in the house so even when I turn it off I don't always see it got turned back on...he now flys very far around it....but they are pretty tough...he followed me one day and flew right into our sliding glass door, he has fallen off his perches above the doors...they make it and learn!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

valeri said:


> ...He's waiting longer and later to go back to his cage in the afternoon now, whereas he used to return like clock-work while it was still very light....The vet said many of the feral pigeons she treats are more comfortable with people than Chauncey was. She was surprised how skittish he was, which made me a little sad . . . hoping he can eventually adjust to his new existence....


Since the days are getting shorter, it could be that the amount of time he likes to be active is bumping into the time when it is becoming dusk. I've noticed I've been having to put several of my birds into the coop at night. 

They make glow-in-the-dark stickers of stars and planets for kid's room ceilings. Something like that might provide the visual reference for him.

His skittishness may just be how he's wired. When you handle him regularly and gently, try softly rubbing his ears. Once they relax a bit, most birds seem to enjoy this. Each bird is an individual, even within the same breed. I'm really glad you are taking the time to grow this relationship at his comfort level!


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

This is what helped with my aggresssive Pij. When Brute came to me as an injured feral she was strictly "DO NOT TOUCH ME.....Stay away" Just opening her cage earned a wing beating and her doing her best to pull plugs out of the top of my hands. She took no notice of Walt (another rescue) enjoying human contact and seeking it out. I was determined to win her over. When it was time for them to come out and play/roam I would open her cage and put my hand in like a nonthreatening fist. She would attack and I wouldn't show her any reaction. This went on for a few weeks. She came to understand that my hand meant no harm and stopped attacking. Now I can fool with her in her cage all I want. LOL I even vacumn the bottom of her cage while she's still inside and she isn't even fazed by it. She is still a "on MY terms" type of bird but when she decides to be affectionate she is all over me. Hope this helps.

Gina


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd like to start letting my RN doves out in the house to fly around more. Pearl the male has done this already, doesn't fly much, just perches here and there. I am more worried about my newer dove, his girlfriend. Do I need to worry about her crashing into windows? That is my main concern.


----------



## overwelmedd (Aug 14, 2009)

Personally I wouldn't worry to much about the dove getting hurt. My dove Beau is still learning the layout of my house. He doesn't fly full out unless he is sure of his destination. When he is unsure of perches/obstructions he sorta flutters near til he figures it out. In the past he's run into the windows and stuff but not enough to hurt.

Gina


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone . . . slight delay in getting back to the boards here. Your advice and experience helps so much. 

As far as handling Chauncey, we're having to medicate him twice a day right now so he's not diggin' that process. But he's not as bad about the handling as I thought he'd be. I should say, he's tough to restrain (I have small hands). But the process got easier when my husband came home from his business trip. He holds, I medicate. And Chauncey recovers emotionally quite soon after.

The most significant "side effect" is that it's now harder to get him back into his cage in the evening. I have to stand far enough back that he feels safe going in. But if he sees even one pinky reaching for that door, it's a race between him and me to see if I can close it before he gets out again. Tonight, I missed. And he gloated from the top of the bookshelf. (He's in now. Got hungry enough he gave in.)

You have to admire his diligence. It does make us laugh -- even if our tight, human, work schedules make Chauncey's personal schedule seem exasperating at times.

Once we're done with the meds, I'll start some of the gradual, gentle handling you've suggested. Any advice on how to do this, post meds? Should I continue to handle him daily? Or give him some time to recover from his medicating routine before I introduce friendly and unmedicated hands?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

valeri said:


> Thanks everyone . . . slight delay in getting back to the boards here. Your advice and experience helps so much.
> 
> As far as handling Chauncey, we're having to medicate him twice a day right now so he's not diggin' that process. But he's not as bad about the handling as I thought he'd be. I should say, he's tough to restrain (I have small hands). But the process got easier when my husband came home from his business trip. He holds, I medicate. And Chauncey recovers emotionally quite soon after.
> 
> ...



Hi Valeri. Did I miss something? What are you having to medicate Chauncey for?


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Hi Valeri. Did I miss something? What are you having to medicate Chauncey for?


We took Chauncey in for his first vet visit a few weeks ago -- to make sure he was healthy. He hadn't been fully checked and we have no background info on him. 

We ran a fecal and a bacterial culture and although the fecal was clean, the culture showed a small amount of staph that needed to be treated. 

We actually got a second opinion from another avian vet since the first recommendation seemed a bit too aggressive and expensive, and we didn't like the vet. The second veterinarian was fabulous. (It was a bummer for our wallets that we didn't find her first, but that's the way it goes.)

Anyway, he's been on Baytril and will be done in the next few days.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I'm glad you found it, and also found a good vet in the process. Learning is sometimes hard, but in the end, as long as we have learned, that's something. I know when I have to treat my birds for something, I'm always sure they'll run from me forever, but they forgive soon enough.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Your great caretakers of Chauncey, I wouldn't worry about him not liking to be handled. He will get use to it. But sometimes some of them just don't like there feathers touched. Thats how it is with most birds. You can tell you love Chauncey and he is one lucky bird. min


----------

